
French “EPR is a mess” – energy minister - jeremylevy
https://www.montelnews.com/en/story/french-epr-is-a-mess--energy-minister/1133707?s=09
======
PaulHoule
The No Nukes infiltrated the design of the EPR from the very beginning to jack
up the costs. They don't need to protest it's construction because in the
process of construction anybody involved will come to conclusion that they
never want to build an LWR again.

